
Has Science Realized This 350-Year-Old Alchemist Wish List? - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/has-science-realized-this-350_year_old-alchemist-wish-list
======
alister
The full wish list of Boyle:

[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/7798201/Robert-
Boyles...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/7798201/Robert-Boyles-Wish-
list.html)

and the actual list in Boyle's handwriting on exhibit at the Royal Society:

[http://blogs.royalsociety.org/history-of-
science/2010/08/27/...](http://blogs.royalsociety.org/history-of-
science/2010/08/27/robert-boyle-list/)

